# Help With Slimline Alignment



## DCulver (Sep 12, 2006)

I installed a slimline dish in anticipation of a HR20 that should be here next week. Using a Acutrak22 Pro, I aligned the dish per instructions in the dish manual. I receive SD channels fine, but no HD on my HR10-250s.

Any ideas what I did wrong?

Thanks,

Dennis


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Do you get channels 492-494? Did you use the Acutrak to peak the tilt on 119? What signal levels do you get on 110 and 119?


----------



## DCulver (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, nothing on 492-494. I did peak the tilt on 119. Signal levels are in the 90's on all transponders except the following:

101:
No signal on 18
26 in the high 50's
No signal on 28

119:
26 in the high 50's
No signal on 28

110:
12 in the high 80's

When I run guided setup, 101 is OK, but 119 and 110 are not detected. I guess I'll climb up and go through the fine tuning again, but these signal levels don't seem too bad.

Thanks,

Dennis


----------



## bpayne (Oct 25, 2004)

DCulver said:


> Thanks for the reply, nothing on 492-494. I did peak the tilt on 119. Signal levels are in the 90's on all transponders except the following:
> 
> 101:
> No signal on 18
> ...


What multiswitch are you using and how is everything hooked together? I'm willing to bet that's where the problem is.


----------



## DCulver (Sep 12, 2006)

> What multiswitch are you using and how is everything hooked together? I'm willing to bet that's where the problem is.


That's what it was. I had an existing 4x4 multiswitch inline. Once removed, I get all three sats.

Thanks,

Dennis


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

I will be installing a slimline dish next week. Does anybody know what levels I should expect on the 99 and 103 sats in the NYC area?

Thanks.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

Anybody have a clue? Please.


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

Is the DIRECTV Five LNB Ka/Ku Slim Line Dish Antenna for MPEG-4 C HD Programming (AU9-S) better than the DIRECTV Five LNB Ka/Ku Dish Antenna for MPEG-4 Compression HD Programming (AT9)


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

firemantom26 said:


> Is the DIRECTV Five LNB Ka/Ku Slim Line Dish Antenna for MPEG-4 C HD Programming (AU9-S) better than the DIRECTV Five LNB Ka/Ku Dish Antenna for MPEG-4 Compression HD Programming (AT9)


I doubt there is much difference in performance. There is less surface area to the dish, but it probably isn't fully utilized anyway (the illumination factor is less at the edges). I think the new one was introduced because it is slightly*smaller and less expensive. The alignment procedure has been simplified, as well.


----------



## bpayne (Oct 25, 2004)

Tom_S said:


> I will be installing a slimline dish next week. Does anybody know what levels I should expect on the 99 and 103 sats in the NYC area?
> 
> Thanks.


Pretty much impossible to answer. Without getting too philosophical: the most you will get is the maximum.

But seriously- since the signals are conveyed via spotbeams, readings in the high 90s are the target. Then again, I have no idea if NYC is picking up spot beams from both 99 and 103 so YMMV.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

You will probably see some spotbeams pointed at nearby areas with lower readings and some transponders may read zero, but you don't need to worry about that.


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

So would you align the DIRECTV Multi-Satellite Dish (DSA20MA) the same as the DIRECTV Five LNB Ka/Ku Slim Line Dish Antenna for MPEG-4 C HD Programming (AU9-S) since they are both 3 LNB dishes?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

firemantom26 said:


> So would you align the DIRECTV Multi-Satellite Dish (DSA20MA) the same as the DIRECTV Five LNB Ka/Ku Slim Line Dish Antenna for MPEG-4 C HD Programming (AU9-S) since they are both 3 LNB dishes?


The Slimline is a 5 LNB dish, not 3. The center LNB on that is for 99, 101 and 103, while on the Phase 3 dish the center LNB is for 110, so the pointing is different. The alignment procedure is somewhat different (finer adjustment mechanism on the Slimline).


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

bobnielsen said:


> The Slimline is a 5 LNB dish, not 3. The center LNB on that is for 99, 101 and 103, while on the Phase 3 dish the center LNB is for 110, so the pointing is different. The alignment procedure is somewhat different (finer adjustment mechanism on the Slimline).


Are you sure it's the center LNB assembly? That would make one of the other LNB's point east of 99. Isn't that dish aimed at 101, in which case the 99/101/103 LNB would have to be on one of the sides.

Carl


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

Put it up this morning. It was really easy, the fine tuning was a snap. I have 95+ on all the Ku transponders and wide variety on the Ka, ranging from 97 down to zero. I have seen other posts from people in the Northeast and looks perfect.

All done using an old series2 Tivo unit as my meter. I would say to anybody nervous about installing this dish over the old round ones, don't worry, it's as easy as the old ones.

I didn't want to wait anymore for DirecTV to come out. I made appointment in November and the keep pushing me back. Now, bring on all the HD, where is that new satelite anyways!


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> The Slimline is a 5 LNB dish, not 3. The center LNB on that is for 99, 101 and 103, while on the Phase 3 dish the center LNB is for 110, so the pointing is different. The alignment procedure is somewhat different (finer adjustment mechanism on the Slimline).


Thanks for the info.


----------

